# Animal Plastics T70 Review



## Blakkdragon (Aug 3, 2020)

After waiting about 5 months(the biggest downside of using Animal Plastics) for the cage to be made and delivered. I finally received and put it together last week. I know there's a lot of talk on the T100, but I believe that's just too big height wise and didn't want pay the extra for space that my Tegu would never use. So, instead I got the T70, which I hadn't heard anyone using. The cage is 8L x 3W x 2H , which I think is a fairly good size for a single Tegu. 

The build quality is spot on. Amazing really. I really like the PVC material and all the holes are pre-drilled. Instructions are pretty good. Comes with everything you need to put it together. Also comes apart great if you ever need to move. I'm very pleased with it. The whole cage looks incredibly professional and reminds me of the ones you see in zoos. 

I've done a lot of looking around for prebuilt cages, and from what I've seen is these are some of the best for the price. Otherwise your gonna spend over $2k. I got this delivered to my door for less than a thousand. Animal plastics will also work with you to make any changes and customizations you desire. 

Lastly, as others have said before, make sure you get the LED lights. They really are worth it.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 3, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## Debita (Aug 5, 2020)

I agree - the height might be overrated for Tegus. Especially once they're an adult. Thx for the info.


----------



## rantology (Aug 5, 2020)

I've found the height is useful for allowing a lot of lighting options/positioning , substrate depth and plants .... but probably not absolutely necessary for the tegu, especially if you let them roam often. I would still prefer to give them as much space as possible though, can't hurt.


----------

